# Buonanotte ai suonatori



## Landslide89

Buonasera..mi piacciono molto le espressioni idiomatiche..Una di queste è quella che ho scritto nel titolo del thread, Buonanotte ai suonatori, che in italiano si usa per dire che una situazione si è definitivamente conclusa o comunque non ha via d'uscita.
Es.
Se dimentico le chiavi, posso sempre suonare al vicino, ma se lui non c'è buonanotte ai suonatori!

Mi chiedevo se esistesse una metafora simile in francese...

Si j'oublie mes clés, je peux toujours appeler mon voisin mais s'il n'est pas là....

Grazie a tutti


----------



## sorry66

Peut-être 'dire adieu à quelqu'un/quelque chose'
mais pour votre exemple je dirai  'S'il n'est pas là, je suis foutu!'

Edit: L'autre idée qui vient à l'esprit est 'faire un croix sur quelque chose'


----------



## Landslide89

Cercando su internet ho trovato questo dialogo tra due militari
"Cosa ci sarà in quella fattoria?"
"Qu'y a-t-il dans cette ferme?"
"Piano. Andatura normale"
"Ralentis. Vitesse normale"
"Se vedono le nostre uniformi, buonanotte ai suonatori"
"S'ils répèrent nos uniformes, *bonsoir tout le monde*"

E' corretto? Qualche madrelingua può confermare? Grazie. En italien on utilise souvent "E buonanotte!" pour couper court pour dire "il n'y a/avait plus rien à faire". C'est une expression qui fait sourire, un peu ironique. Est-ce qu'il y aurait un équivalent tout aussi drôle  à utiliser dans ces cas en français?

Es. (da Treccani)

La bottiglia gli scivolò di mano e buonanotte!
La bouteille lui échappa de la main et...
Il cassiere è scappato coi milioni e buonanotte!
Le caissier s'est enfui avec l'argent et...


----------



## itka

C'est probablement moins fréquent que "E buonanotte !" mais on peut trouver (toujours dans un registre familier) "Adieu, Berthe !" avec le même sens.


----------



## Landslide89

Merci


----------



## sorry66

Bah, j'avais dit 'adieu' dans mon poste. Il fallait juste faire une recherche après - c'est tout. 
Et il faut remercier tout le monde qui a tenté de vous aider!


----------



## Landslide89

Bien sûr...Je vous remercie tous infiniement... Et j'espère pouvoir t'aider moi aussi un jour sorry66! Merci encore (je m'adressais à tous les deux, j'aurais dû le spécifier...pardon!)..


----------



## sorry66

Pas de souci. Désole, j'avais écrit ça un peu à la bourre, sans avoir réfléchi. Je n'ai pas voulu être impoli!


----------

